# Avalanche ´94 Aufbau - ich brauche etwas Anfängerhilfe :)



## lolsen (3. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Als 12-jÃ¤hriger habe ich ein GT Timberline mit Team Lackierung bekommen. Leider hab ich es vor vielen Jahren verkauft (wenn ich damals gewuÃt hÃ¤tte...). Nun wahr ich auf der Suche nache einem Rad fÃ¼r meine Freundin, und stieÃ auf ein 94er Avalanche (natÃ¼rlich ballburnished), welches ich fÃ¼r 56 â¬ ersteigern konnte 

Nun hat mich doch ein bisschen der Ehrgeiz gepackt - und ich habe es zu meinem Winterprojekt ernannt. Deadline ist also circa FrÃ¼hling 

Aktueller Stand ist, dass ich den Rahmen komplett poliert habe. Leider sind graue Stellen am Rahmen zurÃ¼ckgeblieben - vermutlich von (Streu-)Salz? Ich mÃ¶chte den Rahmen aber nicht abschleifen (habe keinerlei Werkzeug dafÃ¼r, und extern macht es wohl betriebswirtschaftlich kaum Sinn.)

Nun habe ich mir folgende Wunschkonfig zusammengestellt, die natÃ¼rlich durch die vielen ZaskarÂ´s und XizangÂ´s hier stark beeinfluÃt ist:

- Lenker: Soll der Originallenker von GT werden (da sind so schÃ¶ne weiÃe GT Logos drauf). Wird neu lackiert, und mit durchsichtigen Griffen versehen (damit man die Logos sieht). Vorhanden.
- Vorbau: Soll ein schwarzer Kore werden. Noch zu besorgen.
- Decals: Sind bestellt (nochmals vielen Dank!!!)
- Sattelstange: Kore schwarz. Noch zu besorgen.
- Sattel: nichts besonderes. Bei ebay was geschossen.
- Kurbel: Ã¤ltere silberne XT oder was sich bei ebay gÃ¼nstig anbietet. Noch zu besorgen.
- Schaltwerk: schwarzes LX Â´94. Vorhanden.
- Umwerfer: LX Â´94. Vorhanden.
- Bremse: HS 22 Raceline. Gekauft.
- Gabel RS SID XC (wegen EinbauhÃ¶he).
- Shifter: Die Â´94 er XT habe keine Ganganzeige. Da werde ich wohl auf eine Generation neuere Shifter ausweichen.

Nun stellen sich mir konkret folgende Fragen:
- Was haltet ihr von den vorgestellten Parts? Ziel ist es, ein nettes Fahrrad zu haben. Es soll kein Highend XTR Showroom Fahhrad sein und soll auch tatsÃ¤chlich im GelÃ¤nde gefahren werden.
- Mir wurde eine RS SID XC Â´00 in schwarz angeboten. Der VerkÃ¤ufer mÃ¶chte 150 â¬, die Gabel ist technisch und optisch einwandfrei. Haltet ihr das fÃ¼r einen fairen Preis?
- Gibt es neben NeverDull noch eine MÃ¶glichkeit dem Rahmen zu optmieren OHNE Werkzeug wie Bohrmaschinen etc?

Aktuell bin ich bei Ausgaben von 168 â¬. Obergrenze wÃ¤re 500 â¬. Nur damit ihr ein GefÃ¼hl bekommt.

Ich bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt


----------



## Rahbari (3. November 2011)

Hi,

tolles Projekt, sowohl Du als auch Deine Freundin haben was davon!

Finde den geplanten Aufbau im wesentlichen gelungen.

Als Federgabel würde ich persönlich lieber eine Judy SL (ca. 80 Euro) oder XC (ca. 50 Euro) wegen Time-Correctness und Preis nehmen. Wenn es die Sid aus Gewichts- oder Optikgründen sein soll, würde ich die 150 wirklich nur für den Fall ausgeben, dass die Gabel unlängst frisch gewartet wurde.

Ne Sattelstütze von Kore zu finden, wird wohl nicht ganz einfach sein. Sind recht selten. Wenn Dir eine 27.0er über den Weg läuft, melde Dich bei mir!

Beim Sattel würde ich schon nen Flite oder Vetta (Katalogaufbau??) nehmen. So nen Flite sieht einfach geil aus uns in gutem Zustand für 30 Euro zu haben.

500 Euro sollte das Ganze hoffentlich nicht kosten. Dafür bekommt man bei ebay schon ein Zaskar mit kompletter XT und nem Syncros-Vorbau. Komplette Avalanches mit etwas schlechter Ausstattung, als von Dir geplant, gibt es auch schonmal richtig billig:
http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_76741321.html

Ich habe für meinen Xizang- und Zaskar-Rahmen Autosol benutzt und entweder händisch geschrubbt oder mittels Dremelaufsatz poliert. Hat gut geklappt.

Viel Spaß! Bitte regelmäßig Bilder einstellen!

Edit: hier gibt es einen Kore-Vorbau. Ob der zeitlich korrekt ist und/oder tief-schwarz kann ich nicht sagen:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/hamburg/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u470313


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. November 2011)

Für den Rahmen: Besorg Dir Luster Laces. Damit sollte es ohne Bohrmaschine klappen. 

Zur Sid: Wie schwer bist Du?? Ich würde eventuell eher auf eine Reba gehen. Die Judy, welche Rahbari in den Raum geworfen hat, lass mal da, wo sie ist. Ist vom Ansprechverhalten und von der Funktion keine Alternative. Eine Reba der ersten Generation findest Du für einen ähnlichen Preis wie eine Sid.

Ansonsten hört es sich doch ganz nett an. Ich würde vielleicht eher auf eine schwarze LX-Kurbel gehen.


----------



## epic2006 (3. November 2011)

Drei Leute, drei Meinungen. Polier mit AluMagic, das heiÃt nicht umsonst so. Und fÃ¼r das Abschleifen braucht man ca. 2,50 â¬ fÃ¼r 1000er Schleifpapier, nen Eimer Wasser und flinke Finger, jedoch keinerlei Maschinen:




zwecks Komponenten kann man hier: immer mal wieder reinschauen: http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/Shimano/Gruppen.html#94

Ansonsten viel SpaÃ beim Aufbau.......und ich wÃ¼rde keine Federgabel verbauen.

GruÃ, Gerrit


----------



## lolsen (3. November 2011)

Danke für euren Tipps!

Bezüglich Rahmen: wie funktioniert das mit dem von Hand schleifen? Einfach Schleifpapier kaufen und ab geht's? Schleifpapier nass machen?
Ist es ratsam einen Mundschutz zu kaufen? Gibt es sonst was zu beachten?
Ich bin Informatiker mit null Handwerks Erfahrung. Luster laxes habe ich übrigens schon probiert.

Sattelstütze werde ich dann wohl nochmal überdenken. Gibts es eine alternative zu syncros? Trifft meinen persönliche Geschmack nicht 100 Prozent.

Zur Gabel: ich Wiege 75 kg. Die sid will ich nehmen weil sie bei 80mm einen passable einbauhöhe hat umd wohl auch ganz gut federt. 

Die schwarze lx Kurbel habe ich noch hier... Die könnte tatsachlich gut passen.


----------



## A.R.S. (3. November 2011)

Da hast Du aber erst mal viel dran ab zu schrauben
http://www.ebay.de/itm/250905725373?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
Da hatte ich auch drauf geboten.
Ich fahre den gleichen Rahmen, nur etwas größer, seit 1995. Ein guter Kauf, Glückwunsch


----------



## lolsen (4. November 2011)

Abgeschraubt ist ja so gut wie alles. Nur das Innenlager zickt noch ein bisschen. Da werde ich es wohl mal mit WD-40 probieren müssen.


----------



## epic2006 (4. November 2011)

Wenn das Innenlager so gar nicht will, einfach den Lagerschlüssel und den Rahmen mit zu einer Autowerkstatt nehmen, mit Schlagschrauber wird es keine Chance haben. Achtung: Drehrichtung beachten! Kann man sich so merken: wie ich dreh, so geh ich. Also rechts ein Links- und links ein Rechts(normal)gewinde.

Zum Abschleifen: mit 1000er Papier ist man ganz gut dabei. Nassschliff heißt, dass man den Rahmen mit Wasser (+1-2 Tropfen Spüli drin) einsprüht, das Schleifpapier kurz in Wasser tauchen und eben schleifen. Ob in kreisenden Bewegungen oder hin und her ist prinzipiell wurscht, das beste Ergebnis bekommt man bei einer Mischung aus beidem. Immer wieder das Papier ins Wasser tauchen und den Rahmen einsprühen, so dass es den Abrieb wegspült. Am Ende des Schleifens sollte man eine gleichmäßig matte Oberfläche haben. Für grobe Kratzer kann man auch mit 600er Papier vorwegschleifen.

Bis hier hin braucht man eher Einmal- oder Putzhandschuhe als Staubmaske und Schutzbrille. Hände vorher zwei/dreimal eincremen bringt auch schon was.

Die Rohre sind bei GT übrigens bombproof, also so dick, dass man keine Angst haben braucht sie mit der Körnung per Hand durchzuschleifen oder so zu schwächen, dass sie brechen oder reißen.

Zum Polieren braucht man dann am besten eine Maschine. Hier tut es eine handelsübliche Bohrmaschine oder ein kräftiger Akkuschrauber (kein Supermarktspielzeug) So etwas gibt es ja normalerweise in jedem Haushalt, auch bei Innformatikern. Dazu ein Polierset, das gibt es für ca. 15,- im Baumarkt, bestehen aus einer Baumwoll- und einer Filzscheibe, sowie zwei Blöcken mit Poliermittel. Anfangen tut man mit der Baumwollscheibe und dem gröberen Poliermittelblock, laufende Scheibe dran halten und Material aufnehmen, dann ran an den Rahmen. Immer mal wieder etwas Poliermittel aufnehmen und weiterpolieren. Für die unzugänglichen Stellen kann man das Polierzeugs auch ähnlich anwenden wie die Lusterlaces. Wenn der Glanz noch nicht reichen sollte, das ganze mit der Filzscheibe und dem feineren Poliermittelblock nochmal.

Bei dieser Aktion empfiehlt sich dann Schutzbrille und evtl. Staubmaske sowie eine Mütze/Cappi/Kopftuch

Zum Abschluss mit einem sauberen Baumwolllappen oder Staubtuch den Schleier auspolieren und der Rahmen glänzt wie neu. Zum VVersiegeln soll LiquidGlass sehr gut sein, hab ich aber selber noch nicht probiert.

Viel Freude, die ganze Prozedur dauert ca. 4-8 Stunden, je nach dem wie genau man es nimmt. Wenns noch Fragen gibt, einfach Fragen fragen.

Sattelstütze: es gibt haufenweise Alternativen: Controltech, Shannon, Roox, American Classic, Ringle, GT, sind nur einige.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Bullfighter (4. November 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Wenn das Innenlager so gar nicht will, einfach den Lagerschlüssel und den Rahmen mit zu einer Autowerkstatt nehmen, mit Schlagschrauber wird es keine Chance haben. Achtung: Drehrichtung beachten! Kann man sich so merken: wie ich dreh, so geh ich. Also rechts ein Links- und links ein Rechts(normal)gewinde.



Das Problem mit einem festsitzendem Innenlager habe ich auch gerade.
Ich bin gerade dabei mein altes Outpost Trail wieder herzurichten und bekomme das Innenlager auch nicht los.
Scheint total festgerostet zu sein.
Bei dem Rahmen wird das Lager aber von der linken Seite in den Rahmen geschraubt und nicht wie bei allen meinen anderen GT's von rechts.
Die Innenlager haben doch alle das gleiche Gewinde oder?
Also muß ich das Lager doch trotzdem rechtsrum rausdrehen oder?


----------



## lolsen (5. November 2011)

Danke für euren nützlichen Infos. Ichwerde heute mal einen ersten Versuch mit Schleifpapier starten.


----------



## Kruko (5. November 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Das Problem mit einem festsitzendem Innenlager habe ich auch gerade.
> Ich bin gerade dabei mein altes Outpost Trail wieder herzurichten und bekomme das Innenlager auch nicht los.
> Scheint total festgerostet zu sein.
> Bei dem Rahmen wird das Lager aber von der linken Seite in den Rahmen geschraubt und nicht wie bei allen meinen anderen GT's von rechts.
> ...



Gewinde ist bei allen GT-Rahmen BSA gewesen. Somit stimmt die ANleitung von epic2006 immer. Bei dem Stahl-Rahmen würde ich aber ordentlich Rostlöser durch das Sattelrohr nach unten senden und gut einwirken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (5. November 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gewinde ist bei allen GT-Rahmen BSA gewesen. Somit stimmt die ANleitung von epic2006 immer. Bei dem Stahl-Rahmen würde ich aber ordentlich Rostlöser durch das Sattelrohr nach unten senden und gut einwirken lassen.



Rostlöser bringt leider nix.
epic2006 schreibt "rechts ist ein linksgewinde" also da wo das Innenlager rein geschraubt wird, ist linksgewinde richtig? 
(wie beim Zaskar)
Damit hat ja das Innenlager selbst auch linksgewinde, bei mir wird das Innenlager aber links in den Rahmen geschraubt also habe ich doch links ein linksgewinde oder?
Das heißt doch ich muss das Lager auf der linken Seite rechtsherum rausdrehen oder?




epic2006 schrieb:


> Kann man sich so merken: wie ich dreh, so geh ich. Also rechts ein Links- und links ein Rechts(normal)gewinde.


----------



## Kruko (5. November 2011)

Ich merke es mir immer so.

Von oben gesehen: Drehrichtung nach hinten zur Kettenstrebe ist immer Anziehen und Drehrichtung nach vorn ist immer Lösen


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2011)

Das mit immer BSA ist nicht ganz richtig, auch ich hatte ein altes Outpost (Bj. 90) da war ein Innenlager nach Französischen Maß verbaut. Also Gewinde aud der Antriebsseite andersrum.


----------



## lolsen (7. November 2011)

Rahmen ist geschliffen, die Flecken scheinen leider sehr tief im Material zu sein. Ich habe sie nur heller bekommen. Mal sehen wie es nach dem polieren aussieht. Was haltet ihr eigtl von wachsen des Rahmens?

Dazu habe ich gestern ein paar Deore LX 569 in Chrom und eine 737 Kasette ersteigert


----------



## epic2006 (7. November 2011)

Mit Wachs versiegeln macht eine schleierige Optik. Angeblich soll ein Mittel Namens LiquidGlas sehr gut funktionieren.

An die Flecken kannst Du ja noch ein wenig hinschleifen, evtl wird´s dann besser. Fotos wären auch mal nett, so im Allgemeinen

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## lolsen (7. November 2011)

Fotos gibts heute... gestern nach der Aktion war ich zu platt 
Ich glaube ich werde es jetzt bei dem Stand belassen. Irgendwann wird es ja sowieso wieder dreckig und mir scheint die VerhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigkeit bei weiteren Arbeiten nicht mehr gegeben. 

Nochmal bzgl. der Gabel und Steuersatz:

Ziel ist ja, dass alles mÃ¶glichst gering von der EinbauhÃ¶he bleibt (grobes ziel <452mm EinbauhÃ¶he). Somit mÃ¼sste ich ja auch einen Steuersatz nehmen der mÃ¶glichst "flach" baut.
Von den mÃ¶glichen Federgabel habe ich jetzt mal folgenden Kreis ausgemacht (unabhÃ¤ngig von time corectness):

- SID Â´98 -Â´03: Grundsolide Gabel und fÃ¼r mein Gewicht geeignet.
- Manitou Skareb: Â´02 - Â´05 sollten wohl passen. Keine weiteren Infos - Einbau von der HS22 fumelig.
- Manitou Black Elite: Sollte wohl nach meinen Recherchen auch passen.
- Magura Durin: Ãltere Modelle haben wohl ebenfalls eine geringe EinbauhÃ¶he
- Alte Marathon Gbael?

Jemand werwÃ¤hnte noch eine alte Reba?!
Also ich suche schon eine halbwegs ernÃ¼ftige Gabel, da ich das Fahrrad ja auch tatsÃ¤chlich fahren will. Gewicht spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich wÃ¤re bereit bis zu 200 â¬ auszugeben, wenn die VerhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigkeit gegeben ist.
Letzendlich ist die SID mein favorit weil: EinigermaÃen time-correct, leicht und unter 200 â¬ zu haben. SkarebÂ´s sind deutlich gÃ¼nstiger. WÃ¼rdet ihr die generell empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. November 2011)

Die Idee mit der Reba war von mir.  Man kann die RockShox-Gabeln recht einfach auf 85 mm traveln. Sehr gute Alternative ist auch noch die RockShox Duke. Einbauhöhe ist bei 80 mm Federweg ca 445mm. Habe ich auch in diversen Bikes verbaut und es gibt keine Probleme. Preislich bekommst Du die Duke schon für ca. 100 Euro. Hier gibt es sogar U-Turn-Varianten und Lockout-Varianten.

Ich persönlich halte nicht mehr so viel von den Manitou-Gabeln. Sie gefallen mir auch optisch nicht so gut.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (7. November 2011)

So deutlich günstiger ist ne Skareb nicht unbedingt.
Ich hab eine von ´04 -´06 gefahren. War ne tolle Gabel.
Fand sie besser als jede SID die ich später fuhr.
Bei ebay sind ab und an welche drin, gehen aber meistens über 100,- und mehr. Heute würde ich für ne Skareb mehr als für ne SID bezahlen. Steifer fand ich sie auch. Gewicht lag immer um die 1450-1550g.


----------



## lolsen (7. November 2011)

Danke für eure Tipps.

Dann werde ich mal den Markt beobachten. Die Duke XC sieht auch vielversprechend aus und ist ja sogar relativ Time-correct. Die Reba dürfte von der EBH zu hoch sein.


----------



## lolsen (10. November 2011)

So. Mal ein kleines Update 
Der Rahmen hat (wieder) den ersten Poliergäng hinter sich. Die Luster Laces sind wirklich der absolute Hit. Habe damit den ganzen Rahmen gemacht und werde mit NeverDull nur die Feinarbeit machen.





100% sind die Flecken nicht weg, aber die Arbeit hat sich doch gelohnt.





Der alte Umwerfer (563er) sieht nach einem Waschgang wieder super aus. Da sieht man mal wie haltbar der Kram doch eigentlich ist.





Innenlager und Rahmen sind leider immernoch unzertrennlich  Ich hoffe WD-40 wirkt. Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit: Wenn der Rahmen vor mir auf dem Boden liegt. Die Seite an der die Zahnkränze sind nach oben. Dann muss ich das Innenlager nach rechts drehen, richtig?

Die Entscheidung bei der Gabel ist auch gefallen: Ich werde versuchen eine RS Duke XC mit U-turn zu bekommen. Die gefällt mir irgendwie am besten. Hinteres Rad wird die "alte" Campagnolo Zark mit LX Nabe und 737er Zahnkranz. Da muss ich nur noch ein vorderes Gegenstück finden.


----------



## tomasius (10. November 2011)

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.  Aber auch die dunklen Flecken lassen sich durch Nasschleifen beseitigen.
Zum Lösen des Innenlagers musst du auf beiden Seiten in Fahrtrichtung drehen. Die Nuss solltest du mit einem Schnellspanner sichern, ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, dass du abrutscht und das ist Aua für deine Hände und für die Verzahnung des Innenlagers.

Tom


----------



## lolsen (10. November 2011)

Muss ichmit einer bestimmten Seite anfangen?
Was für ein Schnellspanner? (Achtung: Hardcore Handwerkn00b)


----------



## cleiende (10. November 2011)

lolsen schrieb:


> 100% sind die Flecken nicht weg, aber die Arbeit hat sich doch gelohnt.



Go for it - 95% sind bei sowas nicht gut genug. Du wirst es sehen und Dich ärgern.



lolsen schrieb:


> Der alte Umwerfer (563er) sieht nach einem Waschgang wieder super aus. Da sieht man mal wie haltbar der Kram doch eigentlich ist.



Richtig, die Sachen kannste ins Grab mitnehmen.




lolsen schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung bei der Gabel ist auch gefallen: Ich werde versuchen eine RS Duke XC mit U-turn zu bekommen. Die gefällt mir irgendwie am besten.



Nimme ne normale. Was willst Du mit 110mm Federweg? 80mm reichen und ohne U-Turn wiegt sie deitlich weniger.


----------



## lolsen (10. November 2011)

bzgl schleifen:
Wie gesagt - die Flecken sind sehr tief. Und für mein empfinden habe ich an einigen Stellen schon ziemlich viel Material abgetragen. Außerdem soll das Fahrrad ja normal genutzt werden - d.h. es wird die meiste Zeit sowieso dreckig sein. Ich denke ich werde es dabei belassen  (und mich vermutlich später ärger )

bzgl Federgabel: 
Ich finde das U-turn eher nützlich, weil ich die Gabel dann auf 70mm runterfahren kann. Das Gewicht ist ein Argument, dass mir auch schon in den Sinn kam. Aber das Fahrradgewicht wird bei der Komponentenauswahl (LX, HS22, alter LRS) wohl alles andere als ein Leichtgewicht.
Ich hatte an meinem 28er Crosser auch eine marzocchi mit ECC und habe diese Variablität wirklich lieben gelernt :/ Andere Meinungen und Argumente sind aber sehr willkommen. (Sidenote: Die Marzocchi TXC mit ECC steht zum Verkauf )


----------



## epic2006 (10. November 2011)

lolsen schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit: Wenn der Rahmen vor mir auf dem Boden liegt. Die Seite an der die Zahnkränze sind nach oben. Dann muss ich das Innenlager nach rechts drehen, richtig?



Richtig! Anfangen mit Ausbauen tut man normalerweise auf der Seite an der das Lager den Flansch hat, also den Kragen der aussen am Tretlagergehäuse anliegt (i.d.R. rechts) Nimm, wie gesagt, die ganze Fuhre mit zu einer Kfz-Werkstatt oder einem Reifendandler und lass die Jungs das mit dem Schlagschrauber rausdrehen. Das geht aber nur so lange die Verzahnung noch gut ist.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cleiende (10. November 2011)

lolsen schrieb:


> bzgl Federgabel:
> Ich finde das U-turn eher nützlich, weil ich die Gabel dann auf 70mm runterfahren kann. Das Gewicht ist ein Argument, dass mir auch schon in den Sinn kam. Aber das Fahrradgewicht wird bei der Komponentenauswahl (LX, HS22, alter LRS) wohl alles andere als ein Leichtgewicht.



Aber warum brauchst Du auf dem Rad denn überhaupt mehr Federweg als 80mm? Und warum ggfs weniger?
Man kann durchaus mit festem Federweg fahren, auch wenn einem heute was Anderes verkauft wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. November 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab da was in den jetzten 25Jahren oder so falsch gemacht.
Ich schraube erst immer die linke Seite raus ("Mutter") und dann das die rechte Seite (Innenlager).


----------



## epic2006 (10. November 2011)

Karsten, mach ich in der Regel auch so, aber bei so festgegammelten Dingern sollte man ja erst die Seite mit dem metallenen Gewindeding nehmen, dann die Kunststoffseite. Da das bike wohl mit LX ausgestattet war, geh ich mal davon aus, dass hier eine Seite (links) mit Kunststoff ist...

Prinzipiell solltest Du aber recht haben

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## lolsen (11. November 2011)

Habs mal von Links probiert - kein Erfolg. Ist übrigens wie Rechts aus Metall.


----------



## epic2006 (11. November 2011)

Es bleibt noch die feurige Variante, funktioniert bei Alurahmen meist recht gut. Das Tretlagergehäuse mit weicher Flamme aus einem handelsüblichen Bunsenbrenner etwas erhitzen und dann noch mal probieren. Die Hitze dehnt das Alu und verflüssigt evtl. verharztes Fett, das macht die Sache meist gangbar.

Oder eben die Schlagschraubermethode....


----------



## lolsen (13. November 2011)

Oh mann, jetzt habe ich mir meinen ersten richtig doofen n00b Fehler geleistet. Habe 8x Shifter und Kasette. Passt nur blöderweise nicht auf die 7x Nabe.


Die 8x Shifter könne problemlos 7x, richtig?


----------



## epic2006 (14. November 2011)

Richtig, wenn man den Endanschlag des Schaltwerks entsprechend zudreht. Oder man wechselt den Freilauf auf 8fach, was auch keine Hexerei ist, allerdings muss danach zwingend das Laufrad neu zentriert werden.

Achse raus:




zehner Inbus von der Freilaufseite aus rein und den Innenvielzahn lösen, Freilauf abziehen:



auf der linken Seite einen Spacer von der Achse nehmen, den neuen Freilauf drauf, Kugeln und Fett wieder rein, alles zusammenschrauben und:



XT 732 mit 8fach, geht genauso mit DX oder whatevernaben von Shimano. Arbeitsaufwand ca. 30 Minuten. Zum Zentrieren wirst Du wahrscheinlich in eine Fahrradwerkstatt müssen. Die Speichenlängen reichen in der Regel aus um die 2-4mm Versatz auszugleichen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## lolsen (14. November 2011)

Wow. Danke für die umfassende Antwort. An die Nabe traue ich mich aber nicht wirklich ran. Ich habe von der 8er XT Kasette jetzt einen Zahn weggelassen. Das passt perfekt. Das Schaltwerk sollte ja von den Anschlagpunkten sitzen, da es auch vorher mit 7fach betrieben wurde, oder?

Einen Flite habe ich jetzt übrigens auch


----------



## lolsen (15. November 2011)

Ich habe gestern mal den original verbauten Dia Compe Steuersatz gereinigt. Und wieder die Erkenntins: Das zeug hält eine Weigkeit: Der sieht aus wie neu und wird dementsprechend wieder verbaut!

Anleitung habe ich auch schon gefunden: http://www.danscomp.com/install/Aheadset_Install.pdf



Was mache ich eigentlich mit der alten (original GT) Starrgabel? Sie hat ein bisschen Rost angesetzt. Gibt es für sowas noch Verwendung? Ich gebe Ende der Woche sowieso ein paar parts zum lackieren, soll ich die direkt mitaufarbeiten?

Edit: Ich habe übrigens das linke Innenlager losbekommen. Es wurde rechtsherum rausgedreht!!! (Zum Glück war ein Pfeil aufgezeichnet)
Lager ist ein 1.37 / 73. Nur mal zur Information


----------



## lolsen (21. November 2011)

wer blaue GT Griffe oder einen Kore Vorbau sucht, darf sich melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (22. November 2011)

Lade doch mal ein Bild von dem Kore ins Album. Ein Kumpel, der neu im Retro-Geschäft ist, baut auch gerade mit meiner Hilfe ein 96er Zaskar auf. Kore war ja damals der Katalogaufbau...


----------



## lolsen (22. November 2011)

Ich bin ja auch Neuling 





                                                                                   Kore Aheadlite; 135mm; +5°; 1  1/8; 25,4mm; NOS, Baujahr 07/99


----------



## lolsen (22. November 2011)

Und weil ich gerade dabei bin: Noch zwei Fotos vom aktuellen Stand.





Nach zwei maligem abschleifen und aufpolieren OHNE Maschine  Hab viel liebe investiert und eine ganz Box Luster Laces (mit denen ich bessere Ergebnisse als NeverDull habe).





Ich weiß, ich weiß, die Duke wird den meisten hier nicht gefallen. Ich will es denoch mal probieren.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. November 2011)

Ich halte die Duke für nahezu ideal. Na gut, es muss nicht die verstellbare sein, aber mit 80 mm passt sie imho perfekt!

Der Rahmen sieht schon sehr schön aus. 

Das wird ein schickes Rad!


----------



## cleiende (22. November 2011)

Die Duke baut niedrig, passt selbst mit 80mm auch noch gut rein. Es gab sie aber auch ganz am Anfang mit 63mm (Duke Race) => the perfect fit....


----------



## lolsen (28. November 2011)

Die Cantisockelabdeckungen aus Plastik sind ja mal Schrott. Durfte ich mühsam mit einer Zange rausbasteln, weil der Vorbesitzer den Imbus durchgedreht hat.

Unter Lagerschale habe ich gestern noch spontan neu lackiert... die sah doch etwas mitgenommen aus.

Meine Kettenblätter habe ich so gut wie zusammen (silber). Kore Oldschool Schnellspanner sind bestellt - genauso wie Schaltinnenzüge und Schaltaußenzüge. Decals sollten so langsam auch eintrudeln  Lenker und Kurbel sind beim Lackiermeister.

Ich suche aktuell noch: 


Kore Sattelstützte, schwarz, in 26,8mm
ein Campagnolo Zark Felge, poliert
eine schöne Aheadcap
durchsichtige Griffe
Für Hilfe bin ich natürlich dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolsen (2. Dezember 2011)

Sind die nicht schön?


----------



## lolsen (7. Dezember 2011)

Langsam wird es eine One-Man-Show hier


----------



## InoX (8. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut der Aufbau. bin auch grade dabei mal einen Retroaufbau zu starten und habe gestern schon mal ein Rad mit ner 737er XT Schaltung und den passenden LX Teilen von nem Kumpel und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, Wie nen Ritchey Forcelite Lenker für läpische 15 Euro abgestaubt. Er wollte den ganzen Kram wegschmeißen und da hab ich mich mal schnell eingeschaltet. 
Ein 739er Schaltwerk gabs auch noch dazu und ein paar STX Shifter. 
Hast du den Kore Vorbau doppelt oder verbaust du einen anderen? Finde die Optik der Klemmung am Lenker sehr schön. Werde den auch verbauen, habe ihn allerdings schon hier. Seit wann gibt es den überhaupt? passt der bei nem Aufbau um 1995? 
Bin da ähnlich neu. 

Grüße


----------



## lolsen (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe insgesamt drei von den Kore´s. Einer ist bei ebay weg. 
Zum Baujahr: Meine sind July 1999. Also nicht 100% time correct. Immerhin steht aber noch die 1 ganz vorne  
Das Aussehen der Kore´s hat über den lauf der Zeit nur leicht varrieert - soweit ich das bisher rausgefunden habe. Die neueren haben einer zweiteilige Lenkerklemmung, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. 

Ich wünschte ich hätte ein paar Freunde die XT Teile wegwerfen wollen


----------



## Rahbari (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich verfolge diesen schönen Aufbau, habe mich aber selten gemeldet. Aber immerhin hatte ich Dir ja den entscheidenen Tipp mit den Decals gegeben! Hast Du inzwischen eine Sattelklemme?

Ich finde es sehr erfrischend, dass mal nicht nur ein Xizang oder ein Zaskar aufgebaut wird, sondern auch mal was aus der Mittelklasse. Das Avalanche war Mitte der 90er auch ein Traum von mir...

Toll, dass Du Kore-Teile benutzt. Die sieht man hier im (Unter-) Forum kaum, obwohl das bei vielen Modelljahren der Katalogaufbau war. Ich nehme mich dabei aber auch nicht selbst aus: bei meinem Xizang-Aufbau schwankte ich zwischen Syncros (schwarz), Ringle (elox) und Controltecht (gelb). Die normalen Kore waren mir etwas zu plump und die herrlichen Kore-Elite sind ja erstens kaum zu finden und wahnsinnig teuer. Die Kore-Schnellspanner sind echt schön!! Wenn Dir nochmal ein paar über den Weg laufen, denke an mich!

An die XT-Liebhaber: ich hätte das noch feine SLIs im Traumzustand (738er: die, mit den tollen Schlitzfenstern, allerdings für Cantis) und 739-V-Brake-Bremshebel (dazu die Gripshift Top-Modelle). Bilder im Album.

Freue mich auf den Fortgang des Projekts!


----------



## lolsen (8. Dezember 2011)

Also die Kore Schnellspanner gibt es noch neu zu kaufen  War auch erst etwas Baff - aber die sind garnicht so schwer zu finden! Falls Du ein Tipp willst -> PN! 
Eine Sattelklemme suche ich immernoch. Die bekomme ich aber hoffentlich bald aus den USA mitgebracht - genauso wie eine schöne Aheadkappe (der original Dia Compe Plastikdeckel geht ja garnicht )

Ansonsten danke fürs Löbchen. Ich denke mal bis Neujahr ist das Fahrrad fertig!

BTW: Die Kore Elite sind wirklich zum verlieben. Aber die findet man ja höchstens mal in rot :/


----------



## tomasius (8. Dezember 2011)

Und auch ich bin weiterhin gespannt! 
Ich sehe das übrigens ähnlich, es muss nicht immer ein Xizang oder Zaskar sein!

Viel Spaß beim weiteren Aufbau. 

Dein Brief ist bereits unterwegs. 

Tom


----------



## lolsen (9. Dezember 2011)

Danke Tom!

Hab doch gesagt das mir die schwarzen super gut gefallen


----------



## lolsen (22. Dezember 2011)

Wo zur Hölle bekommt man eine 26,8 Kore Sattelstütze her? Langsam werde ich etwas ungeduldiger. Schwarze GT Griffe sind momentan auch überall ausverkauft


----------



## Rahbari (22. Dezember 2011)

Ist die hier NOS?

http://www.mammoet.nl/store/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/11470

Leider nicht ganz billig.

Zu Not übergangsweise ne aktuelle:
http://www.woollyhatshop.com/Seat-P...-Bike-26-8mm-Seatpost-in-Black/prod_3859.html

Oder ne Kalloy mit Kore-Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Kalloy / Kore Lite 2 ist eine ganz gute Stütze, habe ich in meinem Karakoram Rahmenset. Und die originale GT war auch nur ne gelabelte Kalloy.


----------



## lolsen (23. Dezember 2011)

Die beiden hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Gibts den keine Kore in schwarz glänzend? Das ganze Avalanche basiert auf Teilen, die glänzend sind :/


----------



## lolsen (30. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen,
ich suche noch einen Ersatz für den originalen GT Lenker. Was wäre den time-correct und schwarz glänzend? Habe da bisher nicht viel gefunden...


----------



## epic2006 (31. Januar 2012)

Ein anderer schwarz-glänzender GT Lenker 

Es gab ja auch die Version mit den dezenten Schriftzügen neben der Klemmung, die waren annähernd glänzend. Ansonsten Shogun, leider zu unrecht als Billigware verschrieen, aber im Netz noch neu und günstig zu finden...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## lolsen (31. Januar 2012)

Jaaa. Mein GT Lenker hat diese "Aufnahmen" für Bar-Ends. Ich will aber keine Bar-Ends verbauen.

Die Shogun Teile sind mir in der Bucht schon aufgefallen. Die sind also brauchbar? Ich hab den Gedanken Kore Sattelstütze mitlerweile verworfen.

Ich habe bisher keine Kore 26,8mm schwarz glänzend gesehen. 

Aktuell überlege ich mir sogar den Kore Vorbau wieder zu verwerfen und und Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze mit Ritchey zu bestücken. Oder aber Shogun Sattelstütze + Lenker.


----------



## Ketterechts (31. Januar 2012)

Hab hier auch immer nur sporadisch rein geschaut , aber was ich bisher sehe gefällt mir .

Ich könnte bei der Stütze evtl. ne GT noch hier liegen haben , falls die von Interesse wäre - wäre zumindest schwarz glänzend .

Die älteren GT lenker sind in der Tat auch viel hübscher , als der von dir angedachte - hab ich glaube ich auch noch , allerdings wahrscheinlich auch mit den Quetschungen von den Barends


----------



## lolsen (3. Februar 2012)

Ahh, das mit der Sützte war leider etwas zu spät. Das Fahrrad ist jetzt fertig. Habe günstig eine Shogun Stütze und Lenker bekommen. Eine Kore werde ich sowieso nie finden. Und selbst wenn wird sie vermutlich deutlich über dem Budget liegen und wäre ja fast schon zu schade auch wirklich gefahren zu werden. 


Es sieht einfach Klasse aus  Bilder folgen am Wochenende.


----------



## lolsen (4. Februar 2012)

Die Stunde der Wahrheit 
Das GT ist feritg - ich gehöre jetzt offiziell "dazu". Bevor die Fotos kommen möchte ich ein paar Leute loswerden:
Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben. Das Forum ist einfach klasse! Ich weiß das hier im Forum aktuell so eine Freds rumgeistern die sich mit der Verhaltensweise einiger User beschäftigen. Ich für meinem Teil muss sagen, dass es in anderen Foren wesentlich schlimmer ist. Der Großteil der User hier sind sehr nachsichtig, hilfreich und geduldig. 
Hier im GT Forum ist es aber am allerschönsten  Ich denke euch vielmals für Eure Hilfe beim Aufbau des Rads - ich hätte es erlich gesagt nicht geglaubt, dass ich es tatsächlich zu Ende bringe. Meine bisherigen handwerklichen Erfahrungen waren eher frustrierend.

Also vielen Dank für alles. Ich hoffe ich kann in Zukunft ein bisschen dazu beitragen das es hier so bleibt wie es ist: einfach unterhaltsam.

Zu den Bildern:

Nochmal der Urzustand




Und überarbeitet:






















Bilder vom GT im Einsatz folgen  Leider ist es aktuell ja sehr kalt... dazu hab ich mir eine schöne Erkältung eingefangen.


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2012)

Sieht doch soweit ganz gut aus. 

Ich wünsche Dir zumindest viel Spaß mit Deinem GT. Freue mich schon auf die Bilder im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2012)

Schön geworden! 

Tom


----------



## Lousa (8. Februar 2012)

Bravo! Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## lolsen (10. Februar 2012)

Danke Danke! Jetzt muss nur das Wetter besser werden. Salz kommt bestimmt uncool


----------



## Rahbari (10. Februar 2012)

Jetzt erst wieder entdeckt! Schön geworden!!


----------

